# Got my first buck



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I am so excited, I got my first breeding buck Friday he is so sweet and is a full blood fainting goat, he was born on March 14! Here is a picture of my beautiful boy!😊


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. He has such a regal stance about him. Like " I am the buck and I am here. Admire me...."


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sooo cute!!!!🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He’s a handsome boy. Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice looking Buck!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

He is as goat that loves being the sinter of attention!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Congrats! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is nice.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

He came with the name of Brady but I don't know if I want to change his name, so if y'all have any names I would love to hear them!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What kind of names do you generally like? Human names? Places? Foods? Do you have any favorite TV shows or Movies to pull from? I take naming very seriously... 😅


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How about Mugsy... he makes me think of a gangster. Or Capone


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What about Bear?


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> What kind of names do you generally like? Human names? Places? Foods? Do you have any favorite TV shows or Movies to pull from? I take naming very seriously... 😅


I don't really have a favorite movie or TV series, some of the things I like to watch is lost in space, voyage to the bottom of the sea, hogan's heroes, and I generally like human names.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What about Morgan?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay, get ready...😉

Taylor
Leroy
Willy (Will, William)
Darren
Melrose
Vinnie (Vincent)
Roger
Jasper
Jordan
Lazlo
Carter
Anthony
Bradley
Baxter
Dino (pronounced DEE-no)


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Mellon Friend “I take nameing very seriously...”

No kidding! Lol!


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

I loved all of them but have not picked one because I got covid and had it for about two week then a very close relative passed away so I have not had time to pick one so I think I am just going to stick with Brady. Thank you all again for the names.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Goats2Greedy said:


> I loved all of them but have not picked one because I got covid and had it for about two week then a very close relative passed away so I have not had time to pick one so I think I am just going to stick with Brady. Thank you all again for the names.


Oh no! I so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better. So sorry for the loss of your relative. 
A little note about bucks. They are usually pretty docile guys until rut, then they tend to forget manners and can be dangerous. Never turn your back on a buck and young children should not be permitted to handle bucks. Bucks are like bulls or stallions, they only want one thing when in rut. Now, not all bucks are ignorant clods, but all are unpredictable and can hurt you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers for your loss and full recovery! Take care!


----------

